# SpecV vs. RSX Type-S



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

Well.....? I have been seeing a lot of "used" but "new" less than 20k mile Acura RSX Type-S's on ebay for sale for about the price of a new SpecV. The RSX already gets one point(1) from me for being a "honda", it gets another point(2) for being faster, it gets another(3) for interior design -seats-dash-shifter-leather, its lighter(4), its a 2 door 4 seater(5) Well.....?


http://www.car-videos.com/performance/view.asp?ID1=5&ID2=115 

http://www.specplace.com/


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Going with that criteria why don't you find out the price of a 'used' but 'new' se-r? Since brand new it already costs $3,000 less than the used acura. Oh, and the rsx gets -1 point for now HLSD. I do like the engine though.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2003)

I think the RSX is a better car... however, it's not in the same price range as a specV.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

_Originally posted by Adam *Going with that criteria why don't you find out the price of a 'used' but 'new' se-r?*_


This is a really good deal, i think. cant beat the price and the car is in mint condition with low mileage and from FL. 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2415515005&category=6401


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Not bad, but you see my point, still $5500 cheaper, they're not meant to be in the same class.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Um.....a couple of counterpoints.....

1) The RSX-S is NOT lighter than the Spec V. They are almost identical. The base weight for both is around 2740lbs, and with typical options both sit at 2800lbs.

2) While the RSX S IS ultimately faster, the Spec V DOES have a more flexible engine (far more low end grunt), which factors in VERY nicely for autocross and track events (not so much in a staight line).

3) The interior......well everyone has their own opinion, but have you ever sat in a Spec V? The seats are VERY nice (almost as good as my B13), and things are actually pretty ergonomic and easy to use.

4) The Spec V WILL outhandle the RSX S in stock form (slightly). Not a huge difference, and it doesn't have quite the precision of the Type S due to it's unsophisticated real axle, but it WILL outstick the Acura, and match it under brakes. Combine this with the flexible engine, and you have a nice autocross champ. Not to mention the LSD 

Just thought I'd add in a few things.


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

i own a 03 spec v that ive had for 2 weeks. I love the car. The price was great for the performance aspect, as for reliability in the sentra ill have to wait it out and see. I owned a 01 civic and put alot into it but it just wasnt fast. I would go with the rsx its just a better all around car.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Why don't you give it another point for being a bitches car? And go buy one!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

lol...


*Why don't you give it another point for being a bitches car? And go buy one!!!! *


----------



## way2low (May 17, 2003)

if i wanted one i would have bought one, BITCH


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I'd go for a brand new car over even a SLIGHTLY used one anytime. As for performance, the SpecV has often been favorably compared to the old Integra, and should be more than an even match for the RSX down any twisty, with a wilder feel.

I do agree, though, that the RSX is a DAMN sexy car... but 3000 bucks sexier? hmmm...


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

uhm.. *cough srt-4 cough*


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

niky said:


> *I'd go for a brand new car over even a SLIGHTLY used one anytime. As for performance, the SpecV has often been favorably compared to the old Integra, and should be more than an even match for the RSX down any twisty, with a wilder feel.
> 
> I do agree, though, that the RSX is a DAMN sexy car... but 3000 bucks sexier? hmmm... *


Way more than 3000. More like 4000-6000.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *uhm.. *cough srt-4 cough* *


I dont even know where to start with this one..... 1. its a NEON! nuff said..... its ugly, it's not going to last more than 50k miles, especially after modding it. did i mention it's a NEON


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

You have a 93 accord and your calling a neon ugly?


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

SRT-4s are smokin! 
Dude, who cares if its a Neon? I know you certainly wouldnt after you leave an RSX driver his backside in one.....


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

actually, the SRT 4 and the Spec V have the same appeal... they're both pretty cheap little cars taken waaaay the hell up the power scale...

but i'd prefer the Spec V... way more creature comfort.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *You have a 93 accord and your calling a neon ugly? *


that's really stupid of you to say. but i suppose "bad taste" is just a matter of opinion. But seriously though, do you know really think neons are "cool" cars?

and dont talk shit about my 4dr family sedan that was built 10 years ago okay, just because its a honda you feel like you gotta say some shit dont you


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

once again, you will NOT find NEON written ANYWHERE on the srt-4. it is NOT a neon.

And yes, I think the SRT4 is a badass car. It'll smoke your accord, your spec V, your SI, your RSX-S, whatever. All for 19g.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *once again, you will NOT find NEON written ANYWHERE on the srt-4. it is NOT a neon.
> 
> And yes, I think the SRT4 is a badass car. It'll smoke your accord, your spec V, your SI, your RSX-S, whatever. All for 19g. *


yes


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *once again, you will NOT find NEON written ANYWHERE on the srt-4. it is NOT a neon.
> 
> And yes, I think the SRT4 is a badass car. It'll smoke your accord, your spec V, your SI, your RSX-S, whatever. All for 19g. *


yeah but who the fuck wants to be seen driving one


and yes it IS a NEON damit! i dont care what they call it. I could put a FWD Northstar V8 in my accord and it would still be an accord. 

You get what you pay for, there is a reason the price tag is so low. Plus that engine has yet to pass the test. Yes it put more power to the wheels than dodge even advertised at the crank but how long will it last. i guarantee you could rod the shit out of a Spec every day and have it last over 100k miles easy as long as you maintain the fucker. But that "Neon Turbo" aka SRT-4 wouldn't last say, 30-50k before having nothing left internally. anyway bottom line its a Mopar product. 

dude why dont you go play on neonforums.com 

SRT= Slow Retarded Turd


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

SRT-4 is a neon that's moded from the factory. Soon you will see neons around with body kits and shit posing as SRT-4s......what'll you bet? Everyone should know of the problems with dodges and durability. I'm with RB26DETT_4_ME on the thought that this turbo neon will only go around 50K or so if you run it hard. Plus in the miles before the explosion....oil leaks, head gaskets, engine mounts, and don't forget those pesky little electrical problems! One more thing, my spec isn't the fastest, but I smoke BOTH front tires.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *One more thing, my spec isn't the fastest, but I smoke BOTH front tires. *


yeah, limited slips are the shiznit


250 hp isnt going to get you anywhere fast when it's sittin there smokin one tire


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

> You get what you pay for, there is a reason the price tag is so low. Plus that engine has yet to pass the test. Yes it put more power to the wheels than dodge even advertised at the crank but how long will it last. i guarantee you could rod the shit out of a Spec every day and have it last over 100k miles easy as long as you maintain the fucker. But that "Neon Turbo" aka SRT-4 wouldn't last say, 30-50k before having nothing left internally. anyway bottom line its a Mopar product.


God, this is the most ignorent thing I've ever heard. Do you have any idea how much experience dodge has with turbo cars??? Why don't you do a little research first. I can almost gaurentee that this engine will have no more problems than any new engine first coming out on the market. 
Also, don't you realize they have a 7 year 70,000 mile warentee?? Shit you could only be so lucky to blow up your engine at 50,000 miles cause then you can get a new one, but it's not going to happen anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *SRT-4 is a neon that's moded from the factory. Soon you will see neons around with body kits and shit posing as SRT-4s......what'll you bet? Everyone should know of the problems with dodges and durability. I'm with RB26DETT_4_ME on the thought that this turbo neon will only go around 50K or so if you run it hard. Plus in the miles before the explosion....oil leaks, head gaskets, engine mounts, and don't forget those pesky little electrical problems! One more thing, my spec isn't the fastest, but I smoke BOTH front tires. *


I can't believe the ignorance on this forum, really.

the engine in the SRT4 is not brand new. it is one of the most reliable car engines dodge ever built! Hell, it's similar to those in the mitsubishi Starion, if I'm not mistaken. Anyways........the turbo neon will far outlast 50,000 miles. Plus, it has the 70k powertrain warranty.

what's that? That's right, your favorite, the EVO....DOES NOT HAVE A WARRANTY!


Once again, I can't believe the ignorance on this forum.
If you know nothing about the SRT4, never drove it, etc. 

SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> *God, this is the most ignorent thing I've ever heard. Do you have any idea how much experience dodge has with turbo cars??? Why don't you do a little research first. I can almost gaurentee that this engine will have no more problems than any new engine first coming out on the market.
> Also, don't you realize they have a 7 year 70,000 mile warentee?? Shit you could only be so lucky to blow up your engine at 50,000 miles cause then you can get a new one, but it's not going to happen anyway so it doesn't matter. *


thank you Adam, together we attempt to supress the ignorance here. 

is it ignorance though, or is it JEALOUSY? I mean, rb26 drives a 93 accord. you think if someone was gonna give him an srt4 he'd turn it down? Hell fuckin no.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *thank you Adam, together we attempt to supress the ignorance here.
> 
> is it ignorance though, or is it JEALOUSY? I mean, rb26 drives a 93 accord. you think if someone was gonna give him an srt4 he'd turn it down? Hell fuckin no. *


I don't know, but it certainly makes us look bad to others that may be reading this. A word of advice guys, think about what you type before you go through with it, consider doing research so you don't look like a moron 
kthxby


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *thank you Adam, together we attempt to supress the ignorance here.
> 
> is it ignorance though, or is it JEALOUSY? I mean, rb26 drives a 93 accord. you think if someone was gonna give him an srt4 he'd turn it down? Hell fuckin no. *



but would i drive it? hell fuckin no

i sell that bitch and build my Top Secret Sylvia. you guys wish you were as cool as me. 

chill out [email protected] I just think neons are ugly, cheap, piles of scrap!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> * consider doing research so you don't look like a moron
> kthxby  *



GOSPEL !!!!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You're free to think whatever you want, even when you're wrong.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh my god, How many on this thread have worked or are working in a shop now? How many have friends that work at the dodge dealer? And better yet worked on any neons? And best yet are even fucking mechanics? Without being there in the field you don't know about a lot of shit?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

How many SRT-4's have you serviced then? Specificly for catastrophic engine failure of some kind.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

Chimmike in another thread- "what's the point of this thread?????? There will always be haters, don't let it bother you. Prove them wrong."

For the record, I'm an SRT-4 supporter, I like it, but if someone has differing opinions who cares? And I am wondering about the reliability.

The EVO has no warranty? What the ****


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

An opinion is something like ' I personally think it's ugly ' not 'The engine is going to disintegrate after 30,000 miles'


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

got me v dude


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

LOL, yep


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *I can't believe the ignorance on this forum, really.
> 
> the engine in the SRT4 is not brand new. I'm mistaken. Anyways........the turbo neon will not last 50,000 miles. But, it has a 70k powertrain warranty.
> 
> ...


why dont you call Tommi Makinen and ask him about the warranty on the EVO. The thing is buildt to be a rally car dude. where as the SRTurd is built to make Ricky Racer think he got a "good deal" on his "fast" new car. Who do you suppose dodge's target for marketing the SRT is? lets try... your general 18-25 year old american male wannabe race car driver. Oops, i fit into that catagory.....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

they made a car that the people in the desired demo can afford.

STI? affordable for my demo? hell no. Evo ? Hell no.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

RB26:

You have what I called the "Plymouth Reliant" syndrome.

There was this kid down the road from me who owned one, and LOVED it, it was because it was his. He hated every other car, and would defend that his car was faster than ANYTHING better than ANYTHING more reliable than ANYTHING. He did this because he had no choice. It was his only car, and was too involved with it to accept anything else.

Only after it cought on fire while racing a saturn (he lost.. of course..) did he realize the true beauty of things.. 

Of course you think your car is cool. It's yours. I think my car's cool... many people do not.

As far as Dodge reliability.. I've owned 3.. 1 was a P.O.S. (Chrysler LeBaron..) the other two were great. My girlfriend has an 88 Dodge Daytona Pacifica (2.2 liter turbo.. what the srt-4 is 'somewhat' modeled after) and the odometer stopped working at 198k. Yeah.. 198k.... and that was THREE years ago.


What was that about reliability?? Yeah.. that's what I thought.

Your just being a little pissy whining little girl who won't accept that the srt-4 is what the 'smaller car import community' has cried for.. a small FAST car, with everything you need - nothing you don't.. for a good price.

Your just jealous. 

Also - to whoever was whining about one wheel peel... What's the 0-60 spec of the srt-4? Go look at that.. and then go look at how it would leave your spec-v (with two wheels burnouts..) in the dust. You'd be spinning the two fronts watching the back of the srt-4 LEAVE you..


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

srt-4:
"0-60 mph time of 5.6 seconds.
"


spec-v:
8.0 seconds..



http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/features/0301scc_20gsnissan/

and

http://www.fantasycars.com/sedans/html/neonsrt.html


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

iirc isn't your car almost stock performance-wise rb26??

http://www.angelfire.com/pa3/ford/performance1.htm

according to that, your going 0-60 in around 10 seconds..


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *yeah but who the fuck wants to be seen driving one
> *


I would, I'd look over at the little honda rice boy sitting next to me revving at a light and be like, "that's right, srt-4 bitch, back up" 


Seriously though, what do you have against neons? Did one kill a member of your family or something? Sure I don't like the looks of them, but I care much much more about the performance of a car than the looks. I'll take a 400whp det-swapped 240 over a 350z any day. Sure it doesn't look as nice, but it would be one badass car. The srt is the same way, and you have no basis for your claims that the car won't last. Have you seen an srt-4 blow it's engine yet? Well neither have I. There is nothing to show us that it will be unreliable, only time will tell.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Adam said:


> *How many SRT-4's have you serviced then? Specificly for catastrophic engine failure of some kind. *


None. Luckily I don't have to work that hard anymore. Just speaking from previous experiance with a lot of toasted mitsubishi turbo engines and friends/coworkers who have or have had troubled neons.

Sorry to keep pissing you guys off, but I'm on the Nissan forums for a reason.....I like Nissans. And I see you guy have them too. So if this new dodge product is the shit then someone go buy it so we can hear from an actual owner.


----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *.....Your just being a little pissy whining little girl who won't accept that the srt-4 is what the 'smaller car import community' has cried for.. a small FAST car, with everything you need - nothing you don't.. for a good price......*


that's funny i could have sworn that a neon was NOT an "import car"  IN MY OPINION (i guess according to some people i have to state this before i say shit cause they dont understand the whole point of a forum) The stupid neon fits in the same catagory as the stupid cavalier. They are the main reasons why there is a "Sport Compact" scene, they have thier own magazine, which i read religiously, that includes cars from all parts of the planet. But do you think you will ever see a modified neon in the pages of Import Tuner? NO cuz it's MADE IN AMERICA. just my 2 cents so dont get too upset about it okay, again i genuinely apologize if i offended anybody.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

88 Pulsar SE said:


> *Sorry to keep pissing you guys off, but I'm on the Nissan forums for a reason.....I like Nissans. And I see you guy have them too. *


Well sure most of us here have Nissans, and many of us have strong ties to Nissan, but there is a big difference between loyalty and downright ignorance and blindness. The srt is a great car, cheap, powerful, exactly what this market needs for people like us, there is no disputing that. If it isn't your cup of tea, then that's cool and you have every right to say so, but blatantly saying "I guarantee you could rod the shit out of a Spec every day and have it last over 100k miles easy as long as you maintain the fucker. But that "Neon Turbo" aka SRT-4 wouldn't last say, 30-50k before having nothing left internally" has no basis and just makes you sound ignorant and stupid (not you specifically, I know you didn't say it, I'm just using it as an example).


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

se7enty7 said:


> *RB26:
> 
> 
> As far as Dodge reliability.. I've owned 3.. 1 was a P.O.S. (Chrysler LeBaron..) the other two were great. My girlfriend has an 88 Dodge Daytona Pacifica (2.2 liter turbo.. what the srt-4 is 'somewhat' modeled after) and the odometer stopped working at 198k. Yeah.. 198k.... and that was THREE years ago.
> ...


Reliability?? Yeah..that's what I thought?????You talk about four vehicles and one was a POS....3 out of 4 doesn't sound like very good odds to me.

What? " the 'smaller car import community' has cried for".....a big three car import? Import cars are cool, big three cars suck

I drive my car to have fun not to be the fastest. If you know the 0 to 60 times of these vehicles then post them!

The whole point is Nissan rules


----------



## Zero3SpecV (May 24, 2003)

The SRT-4 is a Neon...... Just like the SRT-10 is a Ram Truck, SVT Cobra is a Mustang, SVT Lightning is a F-150


The EVO does have a warranty.


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Accord_SiR (May 13, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Well sure most of us here have Nissans, and many of us have strong ties to Nissan, but there is a big difference between loyalty and downright ignorance and blindness. The srt is a great car, cheap, powerful, exactly what this market needs for people like us, there is no disputing that. If it isn't your cup of tea, then that's cool and you have every right to say so, but blatantly saying "I guarantee you could rod the shit out of a Spec every day and have it last over 100k miles easy as long as you maintain the fucker. But that "Neon Turbo" aka SRT-4 wouldn't last say, 30-50k before having nothing left internally" has no basis and just makes you sound ignorant and stupid (not you specifically, I know you didn't say it, I'm just using it as an example). *


most of what you say is true, .....what can i say, i like to talk shit..... besides that, work, and girls. what else am i supposed to do  drink beer?  

~~~Hey look, this is what you get when a WRX fucks a Neon.
well, the neon was probably a crack whore/alchoholic throughout the pregnancy and some how one of the WRX's slow sperms made it to the egg first.









*Lucky for the Neon, the "Turbo" gene got passed on.*


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

.*None. Luckily I don't have to work that hard anymore. Just speaking from previous experiance with a lot of toasted mitsubishi turbo engines and friends/coworkers who have or have had troubled neons.* 


*Sorry to keep pissing you guys off, but I'm on the Nissan forums for a reason.....I like Nissans. And I see you guy have them too. So if this new dodge product is the shit then someone go buy it so we can hear from an actual owner.* 


Or how about not being a brand nazi. Or not flaming something that is brand new to the market and give it sometime to test the quality instead of making assumptions and looking like a dumbass


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

RB26DETT_4_ME said:


> *.....what can i say, i like to talk shit..... besides that, work, and girls. what else am i supposed to do  drink beer?  *



sounds good! got any you want to share??


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

Rama said:


> *Or how about not being a brand nazi. Or not flaming something that is brand new to the market and give it sometime to test the quality instead of making assumptions and looking like a dumbass. *


Who is looking like a dumbass? I guess it's just me and my partner rb26. The best part of the whole thing is that I think we are the only ones on this thread that work for NISSAN.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

you work for nissan so what you want a cookie? still doesnt give a basis for what you said about a car that is new its quality now the looks to each his own eye of the beholder type shit but to start bashing something that not many have had extensive time with is just as dumb dodge threw something on the table whether or not its worthy is something that will be told in time we'll see how worthy it is but right now is kind of dumb to say alot of the things that have been said.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Something that is pretty funny though that this thread started out about a SpecV vs a RSX Type-S and now has turned into an SRT-4 Thread weird


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

there are 3 spec V owners that I know of who have sold their spec's and gotten SRT4s and say they couldn't be happier. Say much? 

they're members on b15sentra.net.

2 of them are in the club I used to be a member of.


----------



## TurboB15sentra (Feb 11, 2003)

My turbo Spec V OWNZ the SRT-4.. 
Travis


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *srt-4:
> "0-60 mph time of 5.6 seconds.
> "
> 
> ...



Spec V gets low 7 seconds, not 8.0. WTF is that?

Look, the Spec V is 2.5L N/A. The SRT-4 is 2.4L turboed at 14 psi. You can make a Spec V just as fast. The miracle is how Dodge made it for 19k and warrantied for 7 years out of the factory, plus it can take tons more boost without changing the internals.

If you want to talk about speed, almost any car can be made fast. If you want to talk about how great the SRT-4 is, then you have to talk about all the work Dodge did to make it a reality. I think a key was having a system to vary the PSI depending on conditions. That probably made the accountants shut up.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *there are 3 spec V owners that I know of who have sold their spec's and gotten SRT4s and say they couldn't be happier. Say much?
> 
> they're members on b15sentra.net.
> 
> 2 of them are in the club I used to be a member of. *



I'm not sure if it says much really. It says they want a fast car. It doesn't really say the Spec is a POS, it just says they like the SRT-4 more.

And it says they aren't very smart financially. They probably lost 6,000-8,000 on a trade- in. Add that to the 20k pricetag of the SRT-4, add interest and TTL, and we are talking 30k to own that SRT-4. Dumb! What if something better comes out in 2 years? 

If I really needed the Neon, I would find a used SRT-4, with about 20k miles. It would probably be selling for 15k (if that). Trade- in my Spec V for 10k-12k and I am down "only" 3-5k.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the 3 guys that did it had positive equity on their specs, or they were completely paid off.

also......the SRT4 is at 11psi  at least, the one I drove was.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

V Dude said:


> *The miracle is how Dodge made it for 19k and warrantied for 7 years out of the factory *


Chrysler has the rattiest reputation of the big 3 for a good reason. Mopar warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on.

Dodge Durango Engine Seizure


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

mrfox said:


> *Chrysler has the rattiest reputation of the big 3 for a good reason. Mopar warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on.
> 
> Dodge Durango Engine Seizure *


thats a pretty scary site....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Enough. This has gone way off topic. This discussion thread is closed.


----------

